# Job Search: Financial Services Industry



## kapil2014 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Are there any preferred job sites for the Financial Services Industry in Australia.

Any job sites preferred?
Salary levels?

Thanks,


----------



## Carl Desacola (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Kapil,

The eFinancialCareers website specialises in financial services jobs in Australia, but in my opinion it is not as good (comprehensive) as the Seek website.

For salary levels, there are recruitment agencies that publish industry salary levels each year based on industry surveys. An example would be Robert Walters (just Google the words "robert walters salary survey 2014" and it should take you to their latest salary survey report).

Good luck!

Kind Regards,

*Carl Desacola*
Director | Registered Migration Agent (MARN 1461661)

*Winthrop Mason | Business Lawyers & Migration Agents*
*P* (07) 3303 0843 *F* (07) 3303 0842

Winthrop Mason Pty Ltd ACN 168 185 886
AMP Place, Level 19, 10 Eagle Street, Brisbane, Qld 4000

_Individual liability limited by a scheme approved under Professional Standards Legislation_


----------

